# General Mandolin Topics > Vintage Instruments >  Mike Blohm Handel Tuner Replicas

## danb

You may recollect that Mike Blohm posted pictures of an octave mandolin he made. I was pretty wowed by them as a vintage nut should be, and here are my photos of a set Mike sent me:

----------


## danb

Great stuff!

----------


## danb

The ones above would go on Waverlies, though he can get the buttons to fit other tuner types. Fantastic stuff Mike, very well done. Mike's cafe name is *Mike Blohm*, so you can private message him if you are interested

----------


## danb

a few more more

----------


## danb

Last..

----------


## Jerry Byers

Very nice work. I might have to inquire about a set.

----------


## bradeinhorn

yummey....what will those fit on?

----------


## markishandsome

Are the buttons real ivory or are they celluloid?

----------


## sgarrity

I hope he's ready for the demand he's gonna get for these. They look awesome!

----------


## delsbrother

Wallpaper!

----------


## mandopete

Those are amazing!

----------


## danb

Desktop sized:

 :Wink:

----------


## stevem

Very cool. How much for a set of 8?

----------


## Mike Blohm

Wow! #That camera takes great photos. #It even shows all the fuzz I left on them from the buffer. 

These are replacement buttons from Stew-Mac. #They make some for Waverly and some for Schaller tuners. #They are hard plastic. #There are directions for mounting them in Stew-Mac's helpful hints. #They are a little tricky to mount on Schallers. #I think it said you could mount them on the tuner stems with wings but you had to take a dremel and carve out for the wings. #They don't make ivroid buttons for Grovers or Gotohs. #Wish they did.

----------


## chuck.naill

> They don't make ivroid buttons for Grovers or Gotohs. Wish they did.


They can be made to fit the Gotohs, I replaced the cheap looking ones of my Eastman. Use thicker super glue. 

chuck

----------


## danb

> Wow! #That camera takes great photos. #It even shows all the fuzz I left on them from the buffer.


I rarely miss a chance to use the macro lens!

Great work Mike, just let me say it again.. great work

----------


## Mike Blohm

[QUOTE]Are you selling these or directing us to Stew-Mac?

Sorry fo the confusion. I buy the buttons from Stew-Mac and engrave and inlay them.

I will sell them. They are very time consuming so I don't think I can turn out a large volume. Scott said I could mention price. I'm asking $250 a set for the buttons. For Schaller tuners I might have to install them. That might work better.

----------


## jsmandolin

I went to the Stewart MacDonald's web site to find the reproduction Handel tuner knobs and they were not there. Do you know of a source for them?
JSmandolin

----------


## danb

JSmandolin: Mike is getting the plain ones from Stew-Mac and doing a time-consuming process to make replica Handel buttons from them- so you'd purchase from Mike directly!

----------


## Mike Blohm

You can contact me at. #Blohmmandolins@cablemt.net

----------


## keithd

Beautiful work, and really a bargain at $250; very cool Mike!

----------


## Links

I wouldn't do them for that - great buttons and very fair price!

----------


## Mike Blohm

Some more Pics.

----------


## Mike Blohm

Another

----------


## Mike Blohm

On these I used my 500 watt halogen work light for more light. It made everything yellow. Looks old.

----------


## Mike Blohm

One more.

----------


## Mike Blohm

Thanks, everyone for all the kind words.

----------


## Chris Baird

Nice work! Don't know if it will work but you could go the extra mile for the vintage heads and pickle em'.

----------


## f5loar

Do you say these will fit the new F5 Waverlys? How much for a set of 8?

----------


## Mike Blohm

Yes. They will fit Waverlys. Also Schallers. I think they can be made to fit vintage tuners but I have not tried that yet. 

 They are $250 for 8 buttons. 

 On the Schallers, it might be better if I you sent me the tuners and I mounted the buttons.

----------


## Mike Blohm

[QUOTE]Will they fit the new F5 Waverlys?

When you say new F5 Waverlys. Does that mean they made a change?

----------


## Mike Blohm

I get to awnser my own question about the Waverlys. I talked to the People at Waverly and they said these buttons would fit all their mandolin machines. 

I have a lot to learn about this tuner bussiness so please bear with me.

----------


## jim simpson

Mike,
Please stop torturing us. I've got to go see my therapist now!

----------


## Mike Blohm

I'll Drive!

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Wow, those are really nice. Great work Mike.

----------


## dmamlep

I have a 1996 Gibson F5L, do you make them different for these

----------


## JFDilmando

Can I ask a really basic question please... I am no builder nor luthier of any type... how would one go about taking off, the tuner buttons now installed ?  I expect  the installation of the new one would be fairly straight forward, but do you glue, or press fit ???

thanks all

JohnD

----------


## woodwizard

Here's my set from Mike on mine. I've had these for a while now and still luv em.

----------


## frankenstein

Don't overlook the fact that Mike builds an Incredibly Awesome mandolin as well..

----------


## Gabbi Dluzewski

Anyone who knows if Mike still make these knobs? And if it's possible to get in touch with him? The email adress is not valid...

----------


## pianoman89

> Anyone who knows if Mike still make these knobs? And if it's possible to get in touch with him? The email adress is not valid...


If he no longer does, I could make them. LMK if your interested.

----------


## barney 59

> If he no longer does, I could make them. LMK if your interested.


I think there will always be a limited number of people who would be interested in those. If they were always available and if the price was not prohibitive it could be a little side line business for someone ----at least until they become popular-then someone will start making them in China .

----------


## jim simpson

perhaps Antoniotsai will make them.

----------

Dobe

----------


## pianoman89

> I think there will always be a limited number of people who would be interested in those. If they were always available and if the price was not prohibitive it could be a little side line business for someone ----at least until they become popular-then someone will start making them in China .


So what would you say would be fair? This guy was charging $250. I did inlaid work for a while and it was not worth my time, but I wouldnt mind doing a couple sets if there is a need. I hope this is not against forum rules. Anytime price is discussed I feel like it may be. Admins please let us know if this needs to be discussed elsewhere. I'm just trying to get an idea of what these would be worth to folks so I can decide if it would be worth my time to offer them.

----------


## barney 59

> perhaps Antoniotsai will make them.


Perhaps he would if he knew there was a market.
 If I had an old Gibson with Handel tuners and they needed to be replaced $250 would be cheap. But for almost anything else though it would feel expensive to me. I might go for it but it would feel like a lot,like a set of Waverly's felt like a lot or like a James tail piece felt like a lot, A Calton Case or a Bluechip pick. These little buttons don't change how well the instrument functions they are just a vanity thing so if you want them it is just because you like them. You might buy a good case or really good tuning machines or an expensive pick because you believe you need them. These things just look cool or maybe only cool to some people.  If you want to sell a lot of them the price would probably need to come down but if the price went down and you sold a lot then maybe they wouldn't seem so unique. That's part of it isn't it? The fact that for the most part you never see them anywhere. Outside of very old Gibsons I've only seen one mandolin --an Altman, with those tuner heads--the rarity is part of the appeal to me. The way you price something you make is you figure out what it costs you to make it and what value you (need to) put on your time and add those together and you have a base price. If you can't sell something for that then you have to make something else!

----------


## pianoman89

> If I had an old Gibson with Handel tuners and they needed to be replaced $250 would be cheap.


Kinda what I was thinking. As you mentioned, these were only used on Gibson's, and only the higher end ones at that. I ran a business for several years, and learned alot about pricing. But I also learned to make sure folks are willing to pay what your product is worth. I don't need to do this type of work for under $10/ hr, as I once did....
I think these would have to remain a specialty, because of the time required to make them. There is no way to make them quickly.

----------


## Tobin

Just FYI, Tom Ellis is making these replica inlaid tuner buttons now.  He showed me a set last August, and they were very nice.  I kept my mouth shut at the time because I didn't know if he wanted it known publicly yet.  And they were still finalizing their thoughts on the best way to make them (quality is their first concern, of course).  But they now appear as the first photo on his website, so I guess they're not a secret any more.  I believe they are making them as production pieces for one of the companies they supply, but I could be wrong.  I'll bet they're an upgrade option on Ellis mandolins too.  I inquired about buying a set and having them installed on my Ellis F5.  The price is pretty high.  I may yet do it, just for added bling, next time I take my F5 in.  

Just thought y'all should know that there is at least one existing source for new tuner buttons with this inlay.

*edited to add:

In my discussion with Tom, he and Pava gave me an ear full about how the original tuner buttons were made.  Apparently these were not simple inlays.  The wire was actually molded into the buttons.  Sometimes the wire would end up laying in a channel on the surface as intended.  Other times, the wire would dive into the button and come out somewhere else, which proves that it wasn't just an inlay.  The process to do it that way and get good quality would be very tedious.

----------


## barney 59

There might be a way to make them quickly---that's the problem these days. If you hand build a product and it turns out there is a market for it it's quite easy for someone to come along with the laser or cnc or 3d printer and just eclipse what your doing and if that way doesn't work then there is always that kid chained to a workbench in some far off place in the world. Unfortunately these little beans would be perfect for that. My son does this Integrated Technology Project based learning thing and has all that stuff---I'm still an analog kind a guy. I had a commission recently that involved a "Star"-- seems simple doesn't it? --it really wasn't  -The star was 3 dimensional with very acute angles --I had to build jigs ,make a prototype-make corrections on and on. I believe that no woodworking machine is more accurate than to 1/64th of an inch. 10 angles to assemble this thing so any run out multiplied 10 times means that the thing won't meet somewhere. I did it and it came out nicely but it took hours and hours to do it. My Son came by and saw what I had done. As a demonstration he took me to where he works took my drawing, typed for about 5 minutes pressed a button and in less than 30 seconds produced a perfect part! He then said --"lets say that after you did all that work you realized it would have been better if it was a little bit smaller --like 1/2" from tip to tip.--clicK, click and in less than a minute a perfect corrected piece! To do that it would have been like starting all over!  The newer generations of that equipment are getting better and better and there is a 3d printer that exists right now that could build a carbon fiber mandolin in one piece ! Those tuner buttons could be laser etched in seconds and the inlays cut the same way -then all you need is a kid chained to a bench to stick 'em together and you can sell them for $15 a set!

----------

Dobe

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> As you mentioned, these were only used on Gibson's, and only the higher end ones at that.


That's untrue. Martin and many other builders used these tuners.

*Bohmann headstocks*

*Stahl Larson Bros.*

----------


## barney 59

If I had an old F4 that needed replacement buttons then I would want,if they exist, buttons that were identical and produced the way the originals were. I have seen a number of F4's and the original buttons were just fine so I would guess that there is a very small necessary market for perfect reproductions of Handel tuning buttons. Do you think that there is a market for "custom" tuning knobs? A friend of mine was in the marketing division of the Grateful Dead organization and once said 'You can put a "Deadhead" on anything and it will sell!" I'm not thinking Deadheads just that if there was a market for designs other that traditional Handel tuner knobs or even custom one offs --you could do that with a laser in a cost effective way --would people be interested in that?  I'm thinking there might be but I sometimes get it wrong --When every car in the world came out looking like a jelly bean with wheels I really thought people would then start having unique paint jobs --but that never happened --they're all white or black or silver grey and no one can find their car in a parking lot unless they have a beeper.  Does anyone think besides me that there might be a viable market for custom tuner knobs?

----------


## pianoman89

> That's untrue. Martin and many other builders used these tuners.
> 
> *Bohmann headstocks*
> 
> *Stahl Larson Bros.*


Yes, I found this out today while doing some research. 

As far a the laser engraving, its can be done. But no one in my area has one powerful enough for a good cut on pearl. Besides, they would look laser engraved. In other words, the originals look handmade, and the repros should too. Now I'm just going to have to try a set...

I thought the buttons may have originally been poured with inlays included.. Interesting.

Also, I noticed many of these buttons had more of a flower and leaf design than simply dots. Did any original buttons just have the dots?

----------


## jimmy powells

Mike Blohm once made me a set for a 000-45 style Holoubek guitar. They looked fabulous and dead right for the guitar. Does anyone know if Mike or anyone else is still making these. Yeah it's bling which appeals to some just as a beautiful piece of pottery or other antique/art item may.

Jimmy P
UK

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Tom Ellis has made Handel reproduction tuners that appear on at least one of his mandolins that I'm aware of, possibly more, and as you can imagine, they're spectacular right down to the detail. No idea if he's selling them in retail though and I'd hesitate to ask him even myself.

Best way to find out is to place a Classified ad. You can ask here but someone in the business of making these will likely see the question on the Classifieds a lot quicker.

Picture of Tom's below:

----------

brunello97

----------


## Don Grieser

I saw some of those at the Ellis shop and that mandolin. Spectacular. Even more spectacular were the inlayed ebony buttons. The inlays really popped on those. They were like fine jewelry and probably priced that way.

----------


## Tobin

> Tom Ellis has made Handel reproduction tuners that appear on at least one of his mandolins that I'm aware of, possibly more, and as you can imagine, they're spectacular right down to the detail. No idea if he's selling them in retail though and I'd hesitate to ask him even myself.


It's been a couple of years, but when I was last at Tom's shop, he and Pava were showing me these inlaid tuner buttons.  This was when they were first developing their method of making them.  Both Tom and Pava had done a lot of research on the original methods and materials for the Handel inlaid tuner buttons.  I expressed interest in buying a set for my Ellis F5, and was quoted a price.  Unless something has changed, they seemed to be willing to sell these to individual customers.  I wouldn't hesitate to call the shop and ask.

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Changed my mind. I sent them a note and here's what I found out below. If interested you can get in touch with them through their web site.

We do sell the “Handel” style buttons for F style waverly tuners. The retail cost for the shell and wire inlaid set is $500.  It is possible that we will make Shell only buttons at a lower cost.

----------

Cathy

----------


## ellisppi

Here's a pic of the ebony inlaid buttons

----------

allenhopkins, 

almeriastrings, 

Billy Packard, 

Dan Margolis, 

dang, 

Don Grieser, 

Glassweb, 

hank, 

Jack Roberts, 

JEStanek, 

Jill McAuley, 

Jim Garber, 

Mando-Mauler, 

Mandolin Cafe, 

Mark Seale, 

Mark Wilson, 

Marty Jacobson, 

Montananmrk, 

mritter, 

pheffernan, 

pops1, 

Scott Rucker, 

Steve-o, 

Timbofood, 

William Smith

----------


## Glassweb

Those ebony buttons are spectacular!

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

That's the coolest thing we've seen in awhile. OMG.

----------


## RichieK

Spectacular...

----------


## William Smith

All that was said above! YESSSSSSSS!

----------


## Bob Clark

Wow, wow, wowwowwow!

----------


## Jack Roberts

> Here's a pic of the ebony inlaid buttons


Taking good thing and making it better!

----------


## pops1

> Taking good thing and making it better!


Waaayyyy better.

----------


## Paul Statman

Yowzaahh! Sparkly knobs - outstanding work, sir. Thanks for sharing this.

----------


## Don Grieser

Those really knocked me out when I saw them last summer. Thanks for posting the picture!

----------


## Glassweb

Oh yes... and that headstock and Fern inlay are spectacular as well... Tom is a genius!

----------

almeriastrings

----------


## Timbofood

As a friend of long standing used to say:
A higher degree of elegance!

And a side note, please notice the trimmed string tails, none of this hacked off appearance that seems so prevalent. These are small details but, they each make an impact on the visual appeal. There is visual harmony when the components all agree to make the overall picture (shape or form) pleasant and inviting.

----------


## JEStanek

I didn't think I would like dark inlaid buttons, I was wrong. Those look fantastic there.

Jamie

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## clem

DANG, Tom Ellis...Dang.  Magnificent work.

----------


## almeriastrings

You could frame prints of that! Drop-dead gorgeous!

----------


## fatt-dad

Collings case.
Ellis tuner buttons.

I have a few upgrades to consider. . .

f-d

----------


## Late-Notes

[QUOTE=ellisppi;1623010]Here's a pic of the ebony inlaid buttons
Amazing -BRAVO ! :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Brian Harris

I'm surprised the truss rod cover isn't inlaid so as to not disrupt the headstock inlay. 

I say this based on the presumption that someone with the eye for detail to do button inlays would be bothered by the truss rod cover.

 I personally have no problem... its amazing.

----------


## Mark Seale

> Here's a pic of the ebony inlaid buttons


Spectacular as always Tom.  Hope we can a pick a few soon.

----------


## Frank Donnoli

Mike Blohm made these for me a few years ago.  I still enjoy looking at the headstock when I pick up the Stiver. Lovely buttons.

----------

hank

----------


## Kevin K

That Ellis looks great.

----------


## William Smith

Do youse all know if the Ebony are available to purchase or do they just come with a mando that's custom ordered? I have a Blohm set on my one mandolin but sure would like an Ebony inlaid set! Just spectacular-mighty fine work!

----------

hank

----------


## Cathy

Yes, you can purchase the ebony buttons with or without the mandolin.  The buttons will fit F style Waverly tuners.

----------

hank

----------


## Timbofood

How did I just KNOW someone would give the proper response!

----------


## hank

Land Snakes! Thats some Mighty Bodacious Buttoning Mr. Ellis.  

 Heres a shot I like of my 06 Goldrush with a set of Mikes inlayed buttons.  Mikes button have simulated wire vines by hand engraving.  I dont understand why some one couldnt make these with a 3D Printer in a method more like the original cast construct by printing the button material to encase the precut shell and wire form.  If a continuous wire connected all the vines together internally the shell pieces could be glued to the wire to locate them in the button as the 3D Printer fabricated  the button over the shell and wire.

----------


## hank

Photo orientation here doesn’t let Apples photo editing override its original orientation.  Anyone know how to fix this?

----------

